# Brain drain



## Alijsh

What do you have for "brain drain" in your language? It means immigration away from a country by scientists for reasons like there is not enough work in their fields.

Since it's a prevalent phenomenon in Iran we have a word for it in Persian: *farâre maqzhâ* which means "flight (escape) of brains". (as far as I know, "flight" is a polite word for "escape")


----------



## Chazzwozzer

It's *"beyin göçü",* which literally means *"brain immigration"* in Turkish.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish: "Fuga de cerebros" (escape of brains).


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Únik mozků (flight of brains)


----------



## Mutichou

In French, “_fuite des cerveaux_” (escape of brains).


----------



## dn88

In Polish it's called "drenaż mózgów" (literally "drain of brains").


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*aivovuoto* (lit: brain leak)
or
*aivovienti *(lit: brain export)


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: ут*е*чка мозг*о*в / ut*e*chka mozg*o*v. It is normally used in brackets.


----------



## parakseno

I think in Romanian mass-media they refer to this as "exodul creierelor" (brain exodus). Another expression used is "migraţia creierelor" (brain migration).


----------



## Lello4ever

In Italian: Fuga di cervelli (escape of brains)


----------



## Aurin

In German we use the English term: Brain Drain


----------



## Alijsh

Thank you all so much.



Aurin said:


> In German we use the English term: Brain Drain


Babylon's German dictionary says: *Abwanderung von Wissenschaftlern*. Don't you use it and it's just a definition? Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Aurin

Alijsh said:


> Thank you all so much.
> 
> 
> Babylon's German dictionary says: *Abwanderung von Wissenschaftlern*. Don't you use it and it's just a definition? Danke im Vorraus.


 
It is the definition and it is also used but not so much as the English term that means in German: "Abfluss von Intelligenz bzw. Verstand".


----------



## Whodunit

Alijsh said:


> Babylon's German dictionary says: *Abwanderung von Wissenschaftlern*. Don't you use it and it's just a definition? Danke im Vorraus.


 
That's a possible translation, but it is just an artificial attempt to make us understand what is meant by a _braid drain_. However, I think *Brain-Drain* is better for German.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

The Norwegian term is *hjerneflukt*, which means 'brain escape'.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese I've heard _fuga de cérebros_.

Jazyk


----------



## Alijsh

Whodunit said:


> That's a possible translation, but it is just an artificial attempt to make us understand what is meant by a _braid drain_. However, I think *Brain-Drain* is better for German.


I get it. Thank you both Aurin and Whodunit.


----------



## elroy

Arabic: هجرة العقول (_immigration of minds_) or هجرة الأدمغة (_immigration of brains_)


----------



## Whodunit

Just a quick question: Why do some languages translate it as "immigration ..."? Shouldn't be an "emigration"?


----------



## Anatoli

Drain Brain:*

Chinese Mandarin:*
 人才外流 réncái wàiliú - brain drain
    (人才 or人材 réncái - a person of ability/talent
    外流 wàiliú - outflow)

*Japanese:*
 頭脳流出 (ずのうりゅうしゅつ - zunō ryūshutsu) - brain drain
    (頭脳 (ずのう - zunō)  head; brains; intellect
    流出 (りゅうしゅつ - ryūshutsu)  discharge; outward flow)
I think in Japanese it's possible to use the transliteration but I ddin't get many hits when searching for this:
ブレーン・ドレーン, ブレーンドレーン or ブレイン・ドレイン [burēn-dorēn]


----------



## Whodunit

Anatoli said:


> *Japanese:*
> 頭脳流出 (ずのうりゅうしゅつ - zunō ryūshitsu) - brain drain
> (頭脳 (ずのう - zunō) head; brains; intellect
> 流出 (りゅうしゅつ - ryūshitsu) discharge; outward flow)
> I think in Japanese it's possible to use the transliteration but I ddin't get many hits when searching for this:
> ブレーン・ドレーン, ブレーンドレーン or ブレイン・ドレイン [burēn-dorēn]


 
The _i_ is not correct. I think it should be a _u_ instead: _zunô ryûshutsu_.


----------



## Anatoli

Whodunit said:


> The _i_ is not correct. I think it should be a _u_ instead: _zunô ryûshutsu_.



Yes, of course, thank you.   The hiragana shows the correct pronunciation but I added the Romaji (Roman letters) for those who can't read Hiragana. I fixed my post.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Whodunit said:


> Just a quick question: Why do some languages translate it as "immigration ..."? Shouldn't be an "emigration"?


Turkish _*göç *_can mean both, immigration and emigration. It's certainly not clear whether that should be translated as immigration or the other, so it's a bit to the choice of the translator.


----------



## Joannes

We simply stole the English term for Dutch: *braindrain*.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Arabic: هجرة العقول (_immigration of minds_) or هجرة الأدمغة (_immigration of brains_)


Correct. 
There's also نزيف العقول naziif al-3uquul , and نزيف الأدمغة naziif al-admigha which mean brain's bleeding/drain.

The expression most used in Egypt is هجرة العقول


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, Cherine/Elias.



> Arabic: هجرة العقول (immigration of minds) or هجرة الأدمغة (immigration of brains)



Please confirm that Elias's s versions are read  as:

hijrat al-3uquul _or_ hijratu 'l-3uquul(i)
hijrat al-admigha _or_ hijratu 'l-admigha(ti)

Where هجرة "hijra(tun)" means "immigration"?


----------



## elroy

Anatoli said:


> hijrat al-3uquul _or_ hijratu 'l-3uquul(i)
> hijrat al-admigha _or_ hijratu 'l-admigha(ti)
> 
> Where هجرة "hijra(tun)" means "immigration"?


 The underlined versions are not preferable.  It sounds much smoother to vowelize "hijra."

(I try to always provide transliterations, but sometimes I forget! )


----------



## Anatoli

Shukran, ya Elias!


----------



## ilocas2

Jana337 said:


> Czech: Únik mozků



also *odliv mozků* (ebb (tide)/low tide/outflow/drain of brains) - more frequent


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek the most common are:


A/ *«Διαρροή επιστημονικού δυναμικού»* [ði.aɾoˈi epistimoniˈku ðinamiˈku] --> _leakage or scientific workforce_
B/ *«Επιστημονική αφυδάτωση»* [epistimoniˈci afiˈðatosi] --> _scientific drain_


----------



## rusita preciosa

Etcetera said:


> In Russian: ут*е*чка мозг*о*в / ut*e*chka mozg*o*v. It is normally used in brackets.


Just wanted to add that it literally means "outflow of brains"


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog for this _Sulot or Sinulot._


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *-- *agyelszívás *[sucking away of the brain]. The word reminds me of some zombie movie scenes however


----------



## Dymn

In *Catalan*: _fuga de cervells_ (as in Spanish, French, Italian, etc.)


----------

